# SoB exorcist



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Midge's Witch Hunter Stuff*

Hey all, 

Here is one of the exorcists that I finally got painted up for my Witch Hunter Army. C&C appreciated!





































Thanks for looking,

Midge


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I have always loved Exorcists. The parchment near the cupola has a transfer on it, right?

Maybe you should highlight the black a little? Anyways, good work! Cheers!

By the way... 100th POST! YAY!


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks pretty good. I think some of the metallic parts could use some shading and highlighting.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I thought I would throw up some pics of my penitent engines as well.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the pentient engines, although the hooded one does look a little like it is falling over.

Nice work on the exorcist. I like the work you have done on the partchments. Are those forge world extra armour pieces?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

humakt said:


> Are those forge world extra armour pieces?


Nope, they are just the pieces that come with the standard GW exorcist kit.


----------

